# Gluing Sandpaper to Wood



## LakelandDave (Dec 25, 2009)

A jig I'm making will require a strip of cloth-backed sandpaper (about 3/4" x 24") to be glued to Hard Maple to help pieces of wood from slipping as it's run through the saw. I'd like the bond to be as permanent as possible. Any suggestions as to the type of glue to use?

Thanks!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

contact cement or spray on automotive upholstery cement


----------



## bladeburner (Dec 12, 2009)

I use Elmer's white glue.


----------



## russv (Sep 21, 2009)

epoxy, epoxy, epoxy

russv

p.s. did i mention epoxy?


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

Neoprene Glue - it will hold real tight, and move easily with seasonal wood movement.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I use 3M77 to glue wet/dry paper to glass plates for sharpening purposes. This adhesive also works well to glue paper on my 12" sanding disks as well. As I understand, 3M90 provides a much more permanent bond and might not be good for applications where you wish to replace the snadpaper from time to time.


----------



## BlairH (Jan 19, 2009)

I use LePage Contact Cement. I couldn't get it off if I tried… and I did try. The paper ripped well before the glue let go.


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

Check this out:
http://www.thistothat.com/


----------



## russv (Sep 21, 2009)

hey halltree,
cool site

russv


----------



## LakelandDave (Dec 25, 2009)

WOW! Eight responses - and if I counted right - eight solutions! That's encouraging, since it sounds like many things will work. I've used some of the 3M products and found them excellent - but since I can't use all the proposed solutions, I've decided my first 'go' will be gel-type contact cement. It will be a day or so before I try it, but when I do I'll post how well the application went. A report on the permanent aspects will have to wait a while. After the finish dries and the strip is applied, I'll also be posting a blog about the jig.

Many thanks!

PS: HallTree - that is indeed a nifty website.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

I buy self adhesive rolls at HD. It is sold for stair treads and bathtubs, but it is actually an 80 grit adhesive-backed sandpaper that is around 1" x 36". I use it on many jigs and have had a strip on my Jessum sliding table fence for a couple of years. It sticks real good.


----------



## LakelandDave (Dec 25, 2009)

Heck of a good idea, closetguy. I think I would prefer it a little finer, but it sure would be more simple. Thanks!


----------



## jussdandy (Aug 14, 2009)

howdy Dave, Ive got rolls of adhesive back sandpaper in 4 " x 10 yards in 80, 100, 120 150, 220, 320 Ive used it on sanding blocks, never tried it for your use, might work.


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

Here is an option that I saw in a good hardware store yesterday - similar to closetguy's option.

I saw rolls of self-adhesive non-slip tape made for use in the shower or bathtub. It is not sandpaper, but rather a plastic "grit" without the sharp edges of a sandpaper - probably equivalent to a 180 grit. It's gentle enough for your butt and couldn't even sand balsa wood, but has good grip when a little pressure is applied.


----------



## DaveA (Dec 18, 2009)

Not to change the topic, I have been using the stair tread adhesive backed stuff, works OK on my crosscut sled fence, but it is kinda coarse.
Where would I look if I wanted to buy a 10 yard roll of adhesive backed sandpaper in a finer grit?


----------



## jussdandy (Aug 14, 2009)

Dave
Ive sold it for years, its for any half or quater sheet sander that uses psa instead of using those little clamps. lol working in the cabinet supply business for so long I really dont look elsewhere verry often but I would think most places that sell PorterCable should have it


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

Another vote for the 3M77. I use this stuff in a lot of applications. Attach the pieces right away for a tight bond that won't come off easily or allow it to tack dry before putting the pieces together and you get a bond that holds firmly but can be removed cleanly (great for attaching paper patterns). Easy to use spray cans allow you to turn any sand paper into adhesive backed.


----------



## LakelandDave (Dec 25, 2009)

I seem to have unleashed a topic of much interest and a multitude of answers. Every one seems to be a good one in it's own way, and I appreciate both the variety and quality of the responses. Perhaps we have all learned something. I know I have.

Before proceding, I'm going to take a look at the slip resistant strips mentioned - both those made for tubs and those for stairs. I've also seen similar strips made for boats, but I suspect all of those might not be the best for my purpose. Self-adhesive strips would be such a simple application, though, I would be foolish not to check it out. If I decide against those strips, then I will go ahead with the heavy-duty sanding roll I was given - applied with gel contact cement. I'm not a turner, but I believe the roughly 2" wide roll must have been made for that purpose. I've seen rolls advertised that appear to be similar.

Thanks again, everyone.


----------

